# Vancouver Indoors



## krisj (Nov 2, 2005)

We're planning a quick hop to Vancouver this weekend.  We've visited many times over the years, but since this looks like it may be a really rainy weekend I'm looking for suggestions for special indoor activities we might want to consider.  Our children are 11 and 12, and enjoy lots of activities including live theatre and museums.  We know about the Science Museum and the UBC museum, and have visited and enjoyed the art museum.

My son always enjoys having afternoon tea.  Are there any nice afternoon tea spots in Vancouver?

I figure we can ride the sky train and sea bus to Lonsdale Quay and have lunch and do some Christmas shopping in the market.

Any other tips for fun indoor events/ activities?

Kris


----------



## BevL (Nov 2, 2005)

I haven't been here but my assistant took her kids here and they loved it.  I think they're a bit younger than yours but I've heard nothing but good reviews of it.

http://www.storyeum.com/

Bev


----------



## krisj (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks, Bev!  I'd heard of this, but we've not yet been.  It sounds fun!

Do you by any chance know anyone who's seen "Mom's World" (I think that's what it's called) on Granville Island?  I'm not sure if it would be okay to bring the kids (they're pretty sophisticated).

Kris


----------



## BevL (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry, Kris, I'm in Palm Desert - heading for home in the morning - boo hoo, so haven't been checking in as often as I normally do.  No, I've not heard about that particular show so I'm sorry, I can't help you there.

Bev


----------



## LLW (Nov 6, 2005)

krisj said:
			
		

> My son always enjoys having afternoon tea.  Are there any nice afternoon tea spots in Vancouver?
> 
> Any other tips for fun indoor events/ activities?


How about afternoon tea in one of the tea rooms on Robson Street? I haven't done it for a long time, but with all the specialty shops and people on Robson, it should be fun to both shop and people watch. Or in the upstairs coffee shop at the tip of the indoor Granville Island public market, where you will have some water view. If it is dry you might see street musicians. You can do some Christmas shopping in that market too, with all the arts and crafts booths. Have fun.


----------



## krisj (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!  I didn't see some of the posts 'til we got back, and I was actually sick for part of the time we were there, so we didn't get to do everything this trip.  

We did go see Storyeum, which we all really enjoyed.  It reminded us of one of the country exhibits at Epcott Center, but was even better with live actors, music and wonderful effects.  It makes a lovely statement about Canada's philosophy of inclusion... very worthwhile!  We got a slight discount by purchasing tickets through the Visitors Center.

Again, thanks, and we'll look forward to trying more of the suggestions next trip.

Kris


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 12, 2005)

*weekend in Vancouver*

I think that the Circle Craft Market may be on at Canada or BC Place. (just ask at your hotel or check the local paper) It is a HUGE art/ craft market and neat shopping xmas ideas. There is a small fee at the door to get in. Alot of the vendors at Lonsdale Quay and Grandville island will be set up there.Plus other unique artisans. Also you can check out the Aquarium at Stanley park and they have Imax at Canada place, too. 

There is a local paper called the "Georgia Straight" that you can find in most coffee shops. It has a section on current entertainment, shows and Gallery info.


----------

